# Possibly moving to Central Coast in February - need help!



## ThinkingOfMoving (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello all! As the title says, I may be moving to the Central Coast in February for a job (around Wamberal/Terrigal). I've been offered a job there, and so long as the work visa goes through, I'll be moving!

Can anyone give me more information about this area and the standard of living? Also, does anyone have any recommendations for apartment search sites? I'm very much used to living in medium-big apartment buildings in the States, and the flats I've found online seem to be in houses/townhomes...

I also wanted to see if any Americans on this forum could tell me about the tax situation. Do you have to pay both Australian and American income tax? Were you able to get the Medicare levy exempted easily?

Thanks everyone...I've never even been to Australia for holiday, so I'm probably going to posting here more often in the next few months!


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

ThinkingOfMoving said:


> Hello all! As the title says, I may be moving to the Central Coast in February for a job (around Wamberal/Terrigal). I've been offered a job there, and so long as the work visa goes through, I'll be moving!
> 
> Can anyone give me more information about this area and the standard of living? Also, does anyone have any recommendations for apartment search sites? I'm very much used to living in medium-big apartment buildings in the States, and the flats I've found online seem to be in houses/townhomes...
> 
> ...


The Central Coast is a great place to live, beautiful beaches, countryside and only just over an hour from Sydney. Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au is pretty good for rentals. I've just had a look and there are quite a few in Terrigal. Sorry I can't help you with your other queries but I'm sure that you will love the Central Coast.


----------



## dragonflyblu (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey there, we own a house on the central coast. It is lovely. For sydney it is considered quite suburban. There are lots of houses. You will see lots of flats in gosford but gosford is... well its okay but terrigal is considered a much better area for the standard of living. Terrigal is lots of icecream shops, pizza, trendy cafes and restaraunts, kids running around the beach, young teenagers going to discos and older people driving up from sydney for the weekend to stay in the crowne plaza. Outside of terrigal there is a huge strip mall called erina fair, i think about 5 kms away? You will find larger apartments with big balconies in terrigal. But basically you could get a house with a pool depending how much you have to spend. Houses are really the thing on the central coast. Food can be cheap, lots of good fruit and veg shops.


----------



## ThinkingOfMoving (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the responses...I'm getting very excited about the move! If anyone else has any input, please post! Thanks again!


----------

